# very sore rash on groin



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi there 

i am on my 2 ww i am currently 9dp6dt i am on cyclogest 2 times a day 

i have been very wet down below since day 4 of 2ww and now i have developed a big rash next to my vagina , at the top of my legs in the groin area inside my leg the furthest part up i hope that makes sense 

id like to know what cream i can use as i dont want to ruin my chances using perfumed products down there and what could have caused it 

its not itchy its just a really sore uncomfortable rash 

thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Possibly caused by the excess moisture and just the tops of legs rubbing together. If you are still suffering from wetness then use an ointment such as 50/50 white soft/liquid paraffin or Vaseline to protect the skin. Change underwear and clothing to keep dry. If it doesn't ease or clear in a few days go and get it checked out just to make sure there isn't any infection (either bacterial or fungal) that needs treated.


----------

